# Best deep paint cleaner



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello there guys!

It's been afew years since I've posted on here.

I'm after a really good deep painter cleaner. Was looking at Poorboy's pro polish 2.

I have SRP, Black Max, Serious performance paint cleaner, ultimate compound, Bilt hamber cleanser polish.

I'm after something really deep cleaning (abrasive or/and chemical cleaner) hence the Poorboy's pro polish/pro polish 2.

I want to avoid any polishes with clay, polymers, all in one's etc. I want maximum bond for sealants. The above has had adverse effect to FUSSO and other sealants/waxes.

Not interested in panels wipes. Got that for after.

Someone recommended using least abrasive menz polish.

All done by hand.

Kind regards.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/po...tough-coat-prep.html#product_tabs_description


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

M&K Pure

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish

Both great :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

use the serious performance or the BH cleanser polish you already have. both will give great results


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys.

As said before. Not wanting a all in one but more of a pure cleaning/abrasive cleaner.

Auto finesse looks promising.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Auto Finesse Tough Prep is great for what you want. But Serious Performance will do the same job great, no nees to buy additional gear imao.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Koch Chemie do a great range, both with fillers and without for all your needs.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh thanks guys.

Yeh I know not to buy anymore products but can't help myself to try something new.

Anyone know if the Poorboy's pro polish 2 would marry the paint? This would be done by hand and also done outside.

Kind regards.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry for the thread hijack !
Can you use M&K Pure or bilt hamber cleaner polish then add Autoglym srp then a sealant without having to wipe down the paint?

Thanks


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Pinky said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack !
> Can you use M&K Pure or bilt hamber cleaner polish then add Autoglym srp then a sealant without having to wipe down the paint?
> 
> Thanks


Bilt cleanser cleanser polish is the same as SRP as it's an all in one. You may be confusing it with cBH Cleaser Fluid which is similar to IPA in what is does, leaving a bare clean surface ready for wax or sealant


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Best paint cleaner is a polish. Just use a nice quality finishing one like Koch M2.01

Tried the fabled MK Pure and it's up there as my most disappointing product ever.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Surrey Sam said:


> Best paint cleaner is a polish. Just use a nice quality finishing one like Koch M2.01
> 
> Tried the fabled MK Pure and it's up there as my most disappointing product ever.


What was it that you found disappointing about the M&K Pure?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

How about this?:

https://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/car-polish-wax-sealants/deep-clean-polish-500ml

Car Chem have a very good technical team. Maybe worth giving them a call.

Andy.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Demetri said:


> What was it that you found disappointing about the M&K Pure?


To use its fussy like HD Cleanse is and muted the paint fleck for me. Looked like it had some type of acrylic constituent, which I don't like the look of on my pearlescent paint. I'd say it may be more suitable on non-metallic paints perhaps.

Over time I've concluded cleansers/glazes fall into a pointless grey area, where time, money and effort is better spent in other detailing stages. Just my two-penneth.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Surrey Sam said:


> To use its fussy like HD Cleanse is and muted the paint fleck for me. Looked like it had some type of acrylic constituent, which I don't like the look of on my pearlescent paint. I'd say it may be more suitable on non-metallic paints perhaps.
> 
> Over time I've concluded cleansers/glazes fall into a pointless grey area, where time, money and effort is better spent in other detailing stages. Just my two-penneth.


You're right, it's tough to justify when products are morphing all the time to cover more steps at once.

Cleansing still has its place, I've never felt a slicker car than my own after polishing to finish, HD Cleanse and 7 coats of Titanium. Nothing in my experience has ever compared.

Certainly not Bead Maker which is touted as the slickest possible finish.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Might surprise some, but Collinite 845 for an AIO.... due to its petroleum base.

Softened and aided the removal of large tar blobs I wasn't even intending to remove, just wanted to throw down some quick protection and was surprised to see the microfibre sponge pick up black/brown staining.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BarryAllen said:


> Might surprise some, but Collinite 845 for an AIO.... due to its petroleum base.
> 
> Softened and aided the removal of large tar blobs I wasn't even intending to remove, just wanted to throw down some quick protection and was surprised to see the microfibre sponge pick up black/brown staining.


all collinite's remove tar from paintwork


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

cheekymonkey said:


> all collinite's remove tar from paintwork


Therefore all Collinite's be pretty good paint cleansers.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

BarryAllen said:


> Therefore all Collinite's be pretty good paint cleansers.


Removing tar is only one part of cleansing paint. Tardis removes tar but I would not say it is a good paint cleanser.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

You could use a finishing polish, but a lot contain glazing oils as lubricants. Plus they won't checmially clean the paint like a pre wax / sealant cleanser. 

A lot can be said for using a pre wax cleanser before polishing to help clean the pain.

I can't think of any cleansing products that dnt leave something behind. I'm pretty sure even AF tough prep leaves something behind albeit minimal. I've always opted to use one of these products then a panel wipe wipe down when wanting a clean base for fussy products. 

My only thought would be TAC Systems cleanser. But I'm yet to try it out myself.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

What about Angelwax Perfect Polish? Anyone tried this?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> What about Angelwax Perfect Polish? Anyone tried this?


Yes it is brilliant and its micro abrasives do a good job cleaning the paint.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

If you are after a paint cleanser then Dodo Juice Lime Prime must be worth a mention.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

The serious performance paint cleanser would get my vote every time!!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Carlos Fandango said:


> If you are after a paint cleanser then Dodo Juice Lime Prime must be worth a mention.


It works well, but leaves a lot of oils behind which add to the great look, but not close to what the OP is after of leaving nothing on the paint.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

dchapman88 said:


> The serious performance paint cleanser would get my vote every time!!


Any recommendations to use with this? I have used it a couple of times and didn't like its use and switched back to DDJ microprime and AF rejuvenate


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I use it with a DA on a black or white CG pad! No pressure and very slow speed
2 max!

I find it you generate any heat with it at all then it will dry on where your working. 
Keep it slow and moving and your on to a winner. 
It's basically the only cleanser I use now!


----------

